# Can this female Breed with A Plakat Fighter?



## BettaLoverKing (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is the Female 

View attachment 272721




My She is very active It was hard getting a clear photo


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Any tail type can be cross bred. They're the same species. 
She looks like a VT. What are your goal and plan?


----------



## BettaLoverKing (Jan 11, 2014)

I just want to have a successful fighting PK line and not make Mutents


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Um outta curiosity what's with the word fighting?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Some plakat types are described/sold as 'fighters'. Doesn't mean you have to use them for that purpose though.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

As indjo said, any tail type can go with another, but since she is a VT, the VT will be more dominant and you will end up with a lot of "tweeners", basically the fins won't be as short as a fighter, nor as long as a regular VT.. the fins will be droopier than what you will want them to be, etc. 

So yes, you can technically breed them together, but if you are wanting to avoid the "mutants" than I would look for a PK/HMPK/fighter female to at least keep the fins within reason. Look more towards a PK and fighter girl.. the HMPKs are a term that isn't actually a tail type, we just call it that - they are actually called short finned HMs, and they will also lengthen the fins a bit which will take away from the natural fighter look. 

I know of a FB group that can help you find the right females.. but can't post here. So best I can do is tell you to look up MN Betta Shop and go from there - they import a lot of fighters, Supermans, etc - so you get imports without going through the hassle of importing yourself.


----------

